#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Can't update/refresh Embedded Excel file within Power Point

## Mt1013

I have an excel 2010 worksheet embedded within my power point 2010 slide.  On the slide is a command button to update the excel table.  My button will work with a linked file (I don't want link) but won't update with an embedded sheet.  I've searched everywhere for the vba code to update and I can't find anything.  Anybody have any suggestions?

----------


## FDibbins

OP has posted in the CS forum, so I will close this thread

----------

